# How Canada sniffs out smugglers



## GAP (27 Dec 2011)

How Canada sniffs out smugglers
Postmedia News  Dec 26, 2011 
Article Link
 By Kim Bolan

SURREY, B.C. — Just metres from the Canadian border in British Columbia, Paul Vogt pops the top on a secret compartment in the ceiling of a commercial truck’s cab.

“There were 50 kilos of cocaine in this,” says Vogt, the Canada Border Services Agency’s local expert on clandestine compartments.

He notes the telltale signs: “The roof’s a bit low. This is plywood construction. That is all aftermarket.”

And he warns the compartment “reeks” of glue and other substances.

“That is all lead-lined … You have a car alarm to release it.”

He points to upholstery in the upper part of the cab, explaining that it doesn’t match up with the fabric used on the lower walls.

“If you really look at it, it stands out like a sore thumb.”
More on link


----------

